# Thread Inserts



## HMF (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm wondering how I didn't end up with a set of these already.

When you wear down a thread, these are great to have:

https://www.mcmaster.com/#key-locking-threaded-inserts/=156pgee







http://web.tdh-marketing.com/~northwestern/insrt_thrd.htm


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Nov 26, 2016)

I have used those in the past, I usually by them when I need them could not stock all that I would need. but I do stock many of the 8/32 to 3/8 sheet metal type and have a toool for all of them.


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle (Nov 26, 2016)

Heli-coil inserts are another type, have a long history with them, time tested good product.

greg


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2016)

Nels said:


> I'm wondering how I didn't end up with a set of these already.
> 
> When you wear down a thread, these are great to have:
> 
> ...


I have used these and they are great!


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 26, 2016)

I have used them quite a bit. There are a couple of different styles, but the key locking ones are the most secure. There are others available that have thread locking compound on them and have two little slots on the top. Drill and tap the hole, then turn the insert in with a standard screwdriver, or you can use a bolt and a locknut.


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 26, 2016)

Off topic, but why does this thread appear in a different format from what we normally see??


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2016)

terrywerm said:


> Off topic, but why does this thread appear in a different format from what we normally see??


I wondered that too.


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 26, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I wondered that too.



OK, so it's not just me!

I've used the helicoils with great success.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2016)

Helicoils are ok and they have their uses, but these inserts with the locking tabs are the bomb!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Nov 27, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I wondered that too.




x4


----------



## Billh50 (Nov 27, 2016)

I have used the type shown in the past and they work real well for applications where there could be a chance of the bolt seizing slightly. The 4 pins keep the insert from turning when applying torque to remove a bolt. I now use heli-coils as I have a full set of taps and insert tools as well as a lot of inserts that a friend gave me.


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 27, 2016)

Helicoils are good also, but a full set of taps for them can get expensive. The nice thing about the locking inserts is that all you really need is standard taps to prep the hole for them. BUT Helicoils definitely are the winner when there is a limited amount of material available to work with.


----------



## royesses (Nov 27, 2016)

When I worked for caterpillar the Keenserts as Nels shows were standard thread repair inserts. They are very strong but quite large in diameter. For aftercooler boxes and front covers,etc. the standard Heli-coils were the only ones that would work. I lucked out at Harbor freight one day, found both SAE and metric master thread repair kits at a parking lot sale stuffed under the back of a table. No price listed. I asked the manager and he said how about $20.00 each. I swooped them up at supersonic speed. They use standard heli-coil inserts and have the drills, taps, installation tools and thread inserts. They are excellent quality. I have used them many times.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 One time I can say that HF has a quality tool at a bargain basement price.
They are also sold at many places on the internet for quit a bit more.


----------

